# drawer guides??



## brown down (Jun 19, 2013)

i am finally finishing my under bed storage compartment! 

I am starting to get into more and more flat work.. 

who makes quality drawer guides, center mount or bottom mount. and how do you choose which one for certain applications or does it not matter?

I would also prefer them to be American made if that is even possible nowadays 

thanks jeff


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2013)

I like the ball bearing side slides. They last with weight. Come in many weight grades. Ebay is where I go to get a large selection. I use wood slides in most furniture applications.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought 3 cases of Shop Fox D3030's at an auction some years ago and still have a case. No way I would sell them because they cost $16 each now but if I didn't have some I'd gladly pay that price. They are rock solid and will nearly slide just by by blowing on the drawer front. Do a search for Shop Fox D3030 and see what you can find. There's cheaper ones that will work but if you want high quality you got to pay for it.


----------



## brown down (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I bought 3 cases of Shop Fox D3030's at an auction some years ago and still have a case. No way I would sell them because they cost $16 each now but if I didn't have some I'd gladly pay that price. They are rock solid and will nearly slide just by by blowing on the drawer front. Do a search for Shop Fox D3030 and see what you can find. There's cheaper ones that will work but if you want high quality you got to pay for it.



found this company which is the cheapest i can find. I have severe reservations from ordering off ebay and amazon. i have gotten burnt to many times and never get to talk to someone. just via email :dash2::dash2: learned that today with my vacuum chamber i bought last year lid cracked :dash2:

http://www.midwestwoodworkers.com/products/mww_37208/


I agree you get what you pay for.. the 100 lb capacity is nice!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

Excellent price on those Jeff. grab 'em! I ended up paying about $1 per slide probably - hard to figure because I bought several lots of stuff and they were just a bonus really. But $10 is a great price for these slides nice find.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jun 28, 2013)

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I bought 3 cases of Shop Fox D3030's at an auction some years ago and still have a case. No way I would sell them because they cost $16 each now but if I didn't have some I'd gladly pay that price. They are rock solid and will nearly slide just by by blowing on the drawer front. Do a search for Shop Fox D3030 and see what you can find. There's cheaper ones that will work but if you want high quality you got to pay for it.
> ...




I wouldn't buy a single thing from that place, us locals to that store call it Midwest wood rippers because they rip everybody off....


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

We retrofitted all my 50 year old kitchen cabinets with pull out trays, plus my husband built a new 12' unit with pantry, base cabinets upper cabinets and broom closet. (21 drawers in the unit). We used the MEPLA full extension hinges. Some of them have been in use for almost ten years and still work perfectly. You can get them on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Mepla-H9827-15-22-Extension-Drawer/dp/B000M64QSY

Sharon


----------

